# Quick Fold Table For Rear Bed Slides?



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

i have the 2015 230 terrain model with the slide out bed in the back

the dining table and couch must be down to bring the bed slide in

mine has the table with 2 silver poles for the base, seems a hassle to take that apart and put it back together each time, especially if i am travelling a lot

isnt there some kind of table that will go in that space and fold up and down quickly?

any suggestions would be great


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you 277

Does this table work well for you? Is it stable?


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> Here is the style of table legs that came in our trailer. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.factoryrvsurplus.com/products.php?product_id=2546


That is the table base we will be hopefully picking up on our return trip from Florida over Christmas break. That is if we are going through Elkheart during business hours on the way home. If they are closed we will just take a separate road trip down there over the winter months.

Needing to pull the legs on the table down every time I slide the rear in is a pain in my neck..


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

good chance i wont be doing this mod until spring

so dirtyjeep please post back here on how it works for you

thanks!


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

Cvin said:


> good chance i wont be doing this mod until spring
> 
> so dirtyjeep please post back here on how it works for you
> 
> thanks!


Well, change of plans.

I am going to just drop the camper off at a store-n-lock in Louisville KY on the return trip home for 3 months until our spring break trip to Tennessee. Figured it will save me the 7hr trip home hauling the camper on the Salt,Snow and Ice covered Michigan roads.

Store-N-lock = $129 for 3 months.

Save 14hrs-towing (910 miles round trip back to Louisville from my house). 14mpg towing (65gallons) vs 30mpg unloaded (30gallons). 75mph vs 65mph. Just make more sense to me.


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Well if I get my table swapped out first will post back here on how it works etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2016)

We purchased two of these from Amazon for about $32 each. They seem very sturdy, plus they are adjustable. I believe CamperWorld carries them also. We use one inside as a dining room table, and one outside. Lifetime 28240 Height Adjustable Folding Personal Table, 30 by 20 Inch, Almond


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

trailer was parked up north and not moving as much as i expected for the summer, but this winter will be rolling a lot and i am back on something to do about the table

any more reviews on how the snap 2 folding legs are doing for people?

i am considering this marine base also

seem to be some airstreams and others that have used it and like it

https://smile.amazon.com/Springfield-Marine-1660230-BLK-3-Stage-Pedestal/dp/B003ZOLBBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1508480752&sr=8-1&keywords=springfield+3+stage+pedestal

any thoughts/experiences would be appreciated


----------

